# Which anti-spas for IBS-C?



## Shannyn (Mar 23, 2002)

I have a lot of intense pain that my GI doc has decided will be helped by anti-spasmotics, but he is wary to give me one since I have issues with C and not D...and often side effects are C...so I was curious what others out ther like me take and if anything helps or makes it worse? I guess in about 6 months there should be an anti-spasmptic for IBS-C people...I long for that day...


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Do you have any info on that anti-spas for C? Or a website or something? I haven't heard of that.Yeah they all make it worse, so far. As will blocking 5HT-3 (like Remeron, Zofran)Slacker


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh yeah, What is it thats painful for you? Like, spasms? Or just kind of a constant pain of being impacted with ****?Or something else?I may have a couple ideas for ya, depending.Slacker


----------

